# Super Rigs Light Parade



## FastTrax (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 9, 2020)

Wow, talk about fancy-schmancy!


----------



## FastTrax (Dec 9, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Wow, talk about fancy-schmancy!



fancy-schmancy! lol.


----------



## jerry old (Dec 10, 2020)

Some of the oil rigs in west and south Tx. used to decorate oil  rigs during Christmas.
We wonder, these were exclusive male oil rigs, how did they find guys that would string the lights?
Pretty at night
Too much girly to think about doing it; we always wondered-your not going to find a rough neck admit,"Yea we have a pretty rig"...


----------



## FastTrax (Dec 10, 2020)

jerry old said:


> Some of the oil rigs in west and south Tx. used to decorate oil  rigs during Christmas.
> We wonder, these were exclusive male oil rigs, how did they find guys that would string the lights?
> Pretty at night
> Too much girly to think about doing it; we always wondered-your not going to find a rough neck admit,"Yea we have a pretty rig"...



Too funny.


----------



## Tish (Dec 10, 2020)

They are a thing of beauty and power.
Love the ones with the blue lights.


----------



## FastTrax (Dec 10, 2020)

Tish said:


> They are a thing of beauty and power.
> Love the ones with the blue lights.



I love seeing the big rigs going up and down I-95 at night during the Christmas holidays but their set ups were nothing like this crew. Now I am going to reveal my age here but in the 60's I remember going to the usual weekend basement house parties on Long Island and they always had red lights which was harsh then I went to one and they had blue lights. What a night to remember. I was hooked. I now have blue lights of all types everywhere. Very relaxing.


----------

